# rocky river with no waders



## kamikazil (Jul 11, 2009)

Is if feasible to fish the rocky all winter for steel head with a spinning outfit, float fishing with just some high boots instead of waders, I cannot find any waders in my size 18 shoe.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I guess it depends how high these boots actually are? 

Even in my waders, I rarely go in over my knees... I figure if it's that deep, I should be fishing it, not walking in it! Exceptions to that are if I'm crossing to get to a different spot, take a bad step etc...

I'm sure there are plenty of spots you could get into though, just gotta go out and try! *Plenty* of access spots too, so if you get there only to find the water is a bit too deep, get back in your car and try another spot down the road!

Another option (and better than boot foot waders) would be to get a set of stocking foot breathables. This way, you can buy your boots separate, or just use what you already have! I use breathables and love em.


----------



## kamikazil (Jul 11, 2009)

they are probably knee high on a average person me they only come to top of my calf so i will definitely try. they are bogs classic high if you know what those are.


----------



## Munz (Oct 27, 2009)

Maybe you could try these with your boots,only 19.99. 

http://www.hodgman.com/Hodgman%C2%AE-Game-Wade%E2%84%A2-Hip-Wader/1281660,default,pd.html#start=3


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

The rock has plenty of spots for no waders.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kamikazil (Jul 11, 2009)

Munz said:


> Maybe you could try these with your boots,only 19.99.
> 
> http://www.hodgman.com/Hodgman%C2%AE-Game-Wade%E2%84%A2-Hip-Wader/1281660,default,pd.html#start=3


I think I just might try thoes.


----------



## Daduru (Apr 14, 2004)

All winter? I would be reluctant, one bad step in 34 degree water, and you could be floating down a river with your muscles refusing to move. I've seen too many things happen in the walleye run in Toledo so say it would never happen.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

kamikazil said:


> Is if feasible to fish the rocky all winter for steel head with a spinning outfit, float fishing with just some high boots instead of waders, I cannot find any waders in my size 18 shoe.


Good lord brother, that has to be tough to find anything to fit your feet! 

Have you tried calling the manufacturers and asking them of they could make you some? Used to know a guy with a leg amputated that did that and could SOMETIMES find places that would sell him extras and over runs of things at great prices, many times could have things custom made at little to no extra cost too. Never know unless you call!

Admittedly, your shoe size is an obstacle here. 

Mr. A


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

http://www.bigcamo.com/big-tall-waders-boots.php

Lots of big/tall options here. Several items there that are available in big foot sizes.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I went years wet wading in the winter. now i have arthritis in my knees because of it. 

rocky is easy to fish without waders.
as whjr15 stated, if youre wading too deep, youre scaring fish.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, yes, and yes. The fords on the rock provide many anglers with access to areas you don't need anything more than a rod, reel, and a tackle box full of things the fish haven't seen yet or have. Rock Ford Riffle Spings is a prime location from here on out. You'll want to get there early (by 9AM on weekends) to grease up and slip on in.


----------



## kamikazil (Jul 11, 2009)

Fishman said:


> Yes, yes, and yes. The fords on the rock provide many anglers with access to areas you don't need anything more than a rod, reel, and a tackle box full of things the fish haven't seen yet or have. Rock Ford Riffle Spings is a prime location from here on out. You'll want to get there early (by 9AM on weekends) to grease up and slip on in.


can't seem to find the rock ford on any maps, never fished the rock so im kinda newb


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Put this address into maps.google.com 18990 Rockcliff Dr, Rocky River, OH

See where Valley Parkway crosses the river? Just to the East of that is Rock Ford Riffle Springs.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry I cannot help this;
Its called Rockcliff Ford, at the end of Rockcliff drive and Valley Parkway.
Also parking at Horse Ford, Morley Ford, Nature Center Ford. Those are the next fords in river going upstream from Rockcliff.

And you better get there before 8am if you want a good spot.
Rickerd


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

kamikazil said:


> Is if feasible to fish the rocky all winter for steel head with a spinning outfit, float fishing with just some high boots instead of waders, I cannot find any waders in my size 18 shoe.


buy waders what will fit your size,cut the boots off and glue your size ruber boots on.if you can not do that go ask shoe repair store if he can do that for you .


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Fish the fords or right at rocky river marina


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

https://usia.com/waders/

These people make custom waders. They are popular out west and in the govt sector. They will join boots of your choice to the pants. Not just the ones they offer for sale. Call them on the phone and discuss your situation. 

Wade less is good advise for everyone. Nothing worse than coming around the corner and seeing some dude standing d%#$ deep in a hole where you usually catch the fish on the near seam...smh


----------

